# 2014 vs 2015 Cruze Diesel...



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> What are the differences between a 2014 vs 2015 Cruze Diesel?
> 
> Is the front fascia and LED running lights the only significant difference? Or were there other refinements/changes that are more than skin deep?
> 
> All other things being equal like mileage, price and options is there a general preference between the two model years?


2015 has the same engine, same body, same mileage as 2014. The front end as you said has the LED DRLs. As for the interior, it has the interior trunk release switch and door lock/unlock on the driver and passenger door instead of the dash. The 2014's do not have interior trunk release and have the lock/unlock on the dash. The radio buttons may be a little different, not sure on that one.

If you're shopping for one, it'll all come down to personal preference and price range _(most 2015's will likely be priced higher than the 2014's simply because they're a model year newer)_ and whether you like the front end on the 2015 or not. I personally do not and decided not to wait for its release and went ahead with my purchase of my 2014 back in August 2014.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There were no mechanical changes published.

Just the new facia and front lighting near as I can tell.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IIRC someone mentioned that the backup camera on the '15 has the guidance lines. Whereas my '14 does not.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Guys. That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure. I did not know about the lock buttons and trunk release...


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Thanks Guys. That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure. I did not know about the lock buttons and trunk release...


I am used to the door lock/unlock being on the dash now, not that big of a deal but definitely something that'll need a bit of an adjustment period to remember. As for the trunk release, that's one that I would have found useful. The trunk release on the trunk lid itself is kind of hidden and hard for someone to find if they haven't used one on a Cruze before. I installed a small switch myself into my 2014 and mounted it beside the ODBII port. Works great.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> I am used to the door lock/unlock being on the dash now, not that big of a deal but definitely something that'll need a bit of an adjustment period to remember. As for the trunk release, that's one that I would have found useful. The trunk release on the trunk lid itself is kind of hidden and hard for someone to find if they haven't used one on a Cruze before. I installed a small switch myself into my 2014 and mounted it beside the ODBII port. Works great.


My 2006 Jetta TDI has trunk release on the door or on the remote, but DOES NOT have it on the outside of the car on the trunk!!! It is very dumb that VW removed it from the late 2006 TDIs and 2007 gassers probably to save a few bucks but it is very dumb! Especially since they are known to have driver door wiring issues and now the only way I can open the trunk is to fold down the seat and release it from the anti-kidnap lever...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't think the buttons on radio are different, the MY LINK I think provides some additional info and will also create a HOT SPOT for internet access on the 2015. I have a 2015 Diesel, I haven't used the HOT SPOT thing yet and probably wont. I had a 14 ECO, I really like the trunk release button on the 15.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> How does the wifi in the vehicle work anyhow? Do you have to add it (the car/truck) to your regular cellular package or is it billed some other way???


I am not really sure how it works to be honest, I don't plan on using it even though it is free for first 3 months. I am so connected everywhere in my life as it is I don't see much value in it for my lifestyle.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am not really sure how it works to be honest, I don't plan on using it even though it is free for first 3 months. I am so connected everywhere in my life as it is I don't see much value in it for my lifestyle.


I looked it up to answer my own question... pay service that most everyone already has in their pocket... probably not too popular beyond the free period


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> I looked it up to answer my own question... pay service that most everyone already has in their pocket... probably not too popular beyond the free period


It could be useful for passengers to surf the web while on long trips.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> It could be useful for passengers to surf the web while on long trips.


Why would that be any different than surfing the web on your cell phone, which would probably be at a less expensive data rate? It's not faster or anything. I do not see an advantage at all...


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Why would that be any different than surfing the web on your cell phone, which would probably be at a less expensive data rate? It's not faster or anything. I do not see an advantage at all...


I would think a passenger being able to use a laptop or tablet while on a trip would be better than using a cell phone for reading on the internet...or the kids playing a game on a laptop would be much better than on a cell phone...that said I most likely wouldn't pay for the service either...heck I really liked the On Star when I had it for the free trial...but I think it's just too pricey for the amount I would really use it.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

2014Oilburner said:


> I would think a passenger being able to use a laptop or tablet while on a trip would be better than using a cell phone for reading on the internet...or the kids playing a game on a laptop would be much better than on a cell phone...that said I most likely wouldn't pay for the service either...heck I really liked the On Star when I had it for the free trial...but I think it's just too pricey for the amount I would really use it.


Correct, but most cell phones can act as a wifi hotspot to share data as well... Again, it seems odd to me to pay more for something I already have in my pocket!!! For this same reason, I will not pay extra for a car with navigation now that we all have and use smartphones for navigation and doesn't require updates that are expensive from the dealer. Granted many of the Diesel Cruzes were optioned with navigation, so I may buy a car that has it, but I will not pay extra for it and if I were to buy new again I would not pay for navigation...


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah, I just turn the hotspot on my iPhone on, and my daughters use it. This wifi in the car is overpriced, also gives an opportunity for your car to be hacked.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Correct, but most cell phones can act as a wifi hotspot to share data as well... Again, it seems odd to me to pay more for something I already have in my pocket!!! For this same reason, I will not pay extra for a car with navigation now that we all have and use smartphones for navigation and doesn't require updates that are expensive from the dealer. Granted many of the Diesel Cruzes were optioned with navigation, so I may buy a car that has it, but I will not pay extra for it and if I were to buy new again I would not pay for navigation...


if you have Onstar it provides turn by turn navigation and comes up on radio or DIC display, it is very nice to use. I have a trip coming up soon to Chicago and it works very well.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

To nudge back on topic... Are there any other differences between an 2014 and 2015 Cruze Diesel? Any ideas on production numbers for each year?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

My wife loves the wifi. Uses it all the time on trips. I think it is new for 15. Is the belly pan the same on the 14 & 15? If anyone know production numbers that would be great.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The aeroshields shouldn't be any different, since the vehicle is the same. 

2014s did not have the 4G LTE. 

As far as sales figures: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...oduction-numbers-post2027386.html#post2027386


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I looked it up to answer my own question... pay service that most everyone already has in their pocket... probably not too popular beyond the free period


I used it for the free term and thats it. not worth the price they charge. they want like 50$ for 4 gigs and you burn through it fast, for 500 minutes on the cruze phone they want 150$. i honestly would have preferred the 4glte crap was never in my cruze so i can have a normal or shark fin antenna vs the giant mast i have


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> I used it for the free term and thats it. not worth the price they charge. they want like 50$ for 4 gigs and you burn through it fast, for 500 minutes on the cruze phone they want 150$. i honestly would have preferred the 4glte crap was never in my cruze so i can have a normal or shark fin antenna vs the giant mast i have


Thanks. So the antenna is different depending on which way the car is configured??? What are the different antennas? I've noticed some with a mast and others with a roof puck type antenna, which is which?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

On the 14 vs 15 front... Does the MyLink system integrate with an Android cell phone any differently in either year? Do both years have bluetooth and stuff like that standard?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a htc one m8 and it does just fine integrating with the car. i only use Bluetooth on the car and aux cable. the cruze with 4glte has a giant rounded square almost the size of a small computer speaker with a long mast on top. the mast is screw-able so a car cover can be used. non 4glte aren't as big


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

My 2014 links my bluetooth with no problem for listening to my tunes. The dealer set it up for me. I have a MOTO X Android.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

bump... 

Any other issues/differences between the 2014 and 2015 Cruze Diesel models?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Other than what has been mentioned, nope.


----------

